# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Cái gì ?

## hientatthanh

Đố biết cái gì của con trai khi vui thì dài và to ra còn khi buồn thì ngắn và bé lại ?

----------


## phamhoasp

Cái này mọi người không đc nghĩ vớ vẩn đâu nha.Theo mình thì đáp án là .....Trời.Cứ nghĩ vớ vẩn là sao nhỉ ?

----------


## truongson

Trươc khi trả lời cho mình doán nha: Chăc con 
chim ưng này là con chim ưng đực phải hông.
Thay băng câu trả lời luôn bằng cách mình sẽ hướng dẫn bạn tìm dến đáp án của nó.1....2....3...bắt đầu.
đầu tiên ban hãy nằm ngửa{ ko được nằm úp } mắt nhìn thăng hai tay rơ lên vuông góc voi thân người rồi từ từ hạ tay xuông và phải lưu ý là tay bên này đặt vao đùi ben kia của bạn ...kết quả là đáp án sẽ năm ở vị chí mà tay bạn giao nhau .......hahahahahahaha

----------


## vftravel

con chim phải hông :-/
hong phai thì chiu hihi

----------


## yeuyeu90

sao chưa đưa ra câu trả lời nhỉ, chịu wá

----------


## appsmart

Cái này trong truyện cười Vova thì phải ...:shifty:

----------


## lephiet

theo mình nghi đó là cái miệng [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
khi vui thì cười ----> miệng to ra.......
ko biết có đúng kô.

----------


## thuyduong

cái miệng thì kon gái cũng có mà

----------


## messi

> Đố biết cái gì của con trai khi vui thì dài và to ra còn khi buồn thì ngắn và bé lại ?


Trả lời đi bro - thua rùi - câu này hay đó

----------


## buivanquang.ltv

Theo mình là khuôn mặt. Khi vui thì sẽ cười, mặt sẽ to ra và có cảm giác dài hơn, còn khi buồn thì im thin thít, mặt ngắn lại. Còn cái dữ kiện "của con trai" chỉ là 1 cái bẫy để cho 1 số bạn nghĩ linh tinh rơi vào thôi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## bigsale001

*?*




> Đố biết cái gì của con trai khi vui thì dài và to ra còn khi buồn thì ngắn và bé lại ?


 minh cung doan la cai miệng[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------

